# Spinning/ knitting- Cowl knit using hand-spun silk hanky yarn



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I am starting to add a few projects to my Ravelry page and thought I would add this one here, even though I made it earlier this year. I just so enjoy seeing projects in the spinning, weaving, and dyeing section and there are way too few, so here is my contribution. (I don't have a lot of time to spin, though I like doing it -- and like feeling connected to this group, even if just by a thread. (See Note.)

I made this cowl to match a sweater my friend Carmen had knit for herself in a grey linen. However, wanting to add a bit of design "spin" to it, if you will, I added yarn that I spun on a drop needle from silk hankies. Spinning the silk hankies was time-consuming but satisfying. I used the pattern Pur (https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pur-cowl-2) I got free from Noble Knits as it had the open-weave look I wanted and it worked out fine. (I had made the cowl once already using the felted yarn suggested by the pattern, so was familiar with it.) I was disappointed that the color palette didn't match my expectations, but as an artist who paints, I should have known that adding the grey would completely change the look. I'm still kind of new at this knitting though and it was a good learning experience.

Note: I can't help myself but point out this is a multi-pun! Thread as in tenuous connection, thread as in fiber, and also thread as in social media memes. Sorry. My dad and I used to compete with who could make the most puns, and since he isn't around any more, you are now my victims.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the colors and spinning silk on a spindle is wonderful and slippery lol I give you credit for doing it. I have a hard time on a wheel... No problem with the spun pun. lol Like a good laugh.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

mama879 said:


> I love the colors and spinning silk on a spindle is wonderful and slippery lol I give you credit for doing it. I have a hard time on a wheel... No problem with the spun pun. lol Like a good laugh.


I found the hankies to be the easiest to spin, as the silk fibers are nice and long and not as apt to break on me as shorter fibers are (for this beginning spinner).


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

The color may not be exactly what you wanted but I love the colors. Very pretty cowl.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely. I enjoy spinning hankies on a drop spindle. Even enjoy the prep.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

At least a year ago I read a post about silk hankies obtained from KnitPicks but I was unable to order (forgot why at this point - probably couldn't find them) so I phoned, only to talk to a female who only pretended to know what I was talking about. She obviously didn't have a clue but took my order anyway and said goodbye without ever taking my name, address and credit card data. I think she was being trained and I actually made her nervous.

Maybe its time to try again so I eventually will learn to spin!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

tatesgirl said:


> At least a year ago I read a post about silk hankies obtained from KnitPicks but I was unable to order ...
> Maybe its time to try again so I eventually will learn to spin!


This is where I got my silk hankies. They have so many luscious colors it is hard to choose! They dye to order, so it takes a little longer than most yarn orders, but they are really nice quality. http://www.bluemoonfiberarts.com

When I ordered mine, I had never worked with them before so didn't know how much I would need to spin x yards of yarn for a cowl, and didn't get enough to make one using only the yarn I spun from them (hence the idea of also using the same yarn and color as my friend's sweater so it would match). So, here is my experience, which might be helpful for you: each batch of silk hankies from Blue Moon has 25 hankies in it. Each hanky I could draft open by hand to about 1.5-2 yards, which made a fairly thin strand to spin and it spun for me at about that weight, too. (This was a year ago and I was really new at spinning and knitting so am having a hard time remembering what yarn weight that would be, but maybe DK average? rather uneven thickness also, but not too bad.) So, I am guessing I would get approx 1.5-2 yds/hanky x 25 = 37.5-50 yards from the batch. I would be interested to hear about others' experiences in spinning the silk hankies.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

very pretty colours


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous colors, may not be what you expected but wow, gorgeous!


----------

